# GIAC vs Unitronic MKIV 2.0L Flash



## Worldestroyer (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm looking to flash my MKIV AZG, and was trying to figure out the best options, any suggestions?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: GIAC vs Unitronic MKIV 2.0L Flash (Worldestroyer)*

Jay-Bee will be happy to answer that for ya..
stand by he will be here soon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaso028* »_Jay-Bee will be happy to insult you when he reads this and tell you to use the ****ing Search...
stand by he will be here soon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Since no one has really compared these chips back to back it's hard to say, chances are they are all gonna be about the same.
I was the first to get an AEG done by Unitronic, there was another guy at the group-buy last summer with a Golf City ('07 2.0 DBW) who had no problems and it was flashed through the OBD port. I however have had this ROM error CEL for way too long, so honestly yes they do have a great chip/software, but just pray that nothing goes wrong as I am going on 10 months without it being resolved, and am not very happy and I am even dealing with the Uni head office in Montreal.
I would like to get my extra ECU chipped by C2 to do a comparison with log files and everything, but who knows when I will throw the cash down for that, i'm trying to buy up all my turbo project parts needed and need to buy new tires in the next week.
I'd say just go with who ever is closer, or if you find a C2 dealer, go with that as Jeff is really good with our 2.0s and he's very active on the forums for any questions.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You disappoint me.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

















_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_You disappoint me. 

Yeah I thought he would of been all over that one as well... 
nice change of words you put in there...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_You disappoint me. 


Sniper posted me, didn't even see that before I replied.
Search you ****ing noob!!!

Better?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

but do make mention as to whether you have any drivability problems with that "rom error" Jay-Bee. I for one had GIAC and there was a decent difference. The main thing that made me know it was there was downshifting from 5th to 4th before those two gears felt the same but after chipping it (even though i had a straight and no muffler to help in the breathing department) the difference was very good.
btw mine was an 01 AZG as well


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No drivability problems found, it runs nice and strong, that's why I am so on the fence about recommending it. They did a great job with the tune, but left me in the dark with my CEL issue, and my questions about tuning for bigger cam and bumped rev-limiter.
And yes I love how 5th to 4th shifts feel, and pinning 3rd gear while taking on/off ramps is just a blast.


----------



## vwknight (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

did giac throw a cel for anyone? Also what cam would work well with a giac chip, 270?


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwknight)*

I have GIAC with a 270 in my AEG and http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it. No CEL's ever.

Edit to whore my video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


_Modified by jetta2289 at 8:22 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## vwknight (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2289)*

I saw that video actually, thats what made me consider giac. Is there a noticable diffrence with the chip? And did the cam ad to the diffrence if it all?


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwknight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwknight* »_I saw that video actually, thats what made me consider giac. Is there a noticable diffrence with the chip? And did the cam ad to the diffrence if it all?

Big difference with a cam and GIAC. I have a TT268 cam and its makes good power and you can feel a difference around 3000rpms. 
I like the way that exhaust sound in that video, sounds like my car. I love that TT with Borla.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwknight)*

definitely a power increase with both. I love how you can hear the timing go forward with the chip, its like v-tec lol.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

I am considering the Unitronic for my mk4, and have found a local dealer. I will call them soon and find out whether a program is available for the BEV engine code. I am still trying to source a spare ECU to mess with chipping, but heard that Unitronic can be flashed over the OBD port.
I had a GIAC in my mk3 2.0 and was really happy with the results. From their website, the mk4 program has user selectable settings e.g. Valet, Stock and Performance.
Does anyone know whether the Unitronic has the same user selectable settings?


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (2.0dude)*

Looked at the Unitronic website more carefully and found their software. So yes, it is possible to tweak the ECU program using USB and VAG-COM.
So updated question: Has anyone tried to tweak their program?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't know if they have a "selectable" program like GIAC, I don't see the point when the gains are not even 10hp, if you can't afford the 91 for a tank then throw 87 in it, it will not blow up.
and yes you can use Lemmiwinks/Unisettings on DBW engines to further tweak it, these programs do not work with AEG engines.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

yeah. NA has its benefits when gas prices go too high, 89 or 87 is an option. we are fortunate that the gas prices are lower these days.
DBW really is annoying. it took me a while to adjust to be able to downshift effectively by accounting for the response lag. there is a product from Sprint Booster that controls the responsiveness of DBW...sounds like something similar to Lemmiewinks/Unisettings.
after further searching in the local mkt, i think i may stick with GIAC as the choice for ECU upgrade. 
similar to the Unitronics, the GIAC is flash via OBD port as well.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0dude)*

FYI I got the GIAC flash today.
The car really feels like it has awaken. Understanding that it is still in the learning mode, driving is more fun with the new software.
- rev limiter / speed limiter removed
- more aggressive ignition timing and fuel mapping
Since the throttle is responding differently, I have to re-adjust my DBW downshift gas blip skills now. The downshift kicks in a lot quicker now and there is minimal delay with the accelerator.
Just before getting chipped, I had 1/2 tank of 87 octane. I topped up the other 1/2 with 94 octane. I figure ~90 octane would be good enuf for this configuration.


----------



## Worldestroyer (Mar 1, 2008)

GIAC/Unitronic/C2, they all seem to be moderately similar, do they all fix the DBW lag or does only the sprintbooster module do that? I have local access to all three companies..hummmmmmm


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Worldestroyer* »_GIAC/Unitronic/C2, they all seem to be moderately similar, do they all fix the DBW lag or does only the sprintbooster module do that? I have local access to all three companies..hummmmmmm


Please go with C2







I want someone to try their MK4 2.0 N/A tune. The best way to fix the DBW lag is to buy an AEG








What is a sprintbooster module?


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
What is a sprintbooster module?

The sprintbooster is an electronic switch that "hacks" the signal behind the accelerator pedal on DBW cars to remove / reduce the lag or delay. The device sells for $329+.
Sounds good, but that is the cost of an ECU upgrade. So personally, I would not do it.
Reading the testimonies on the website, people swear by the benefits.


----------



## Worldestroyer (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Please go with C2







I want someone to try their MK4 2.0 N/A tune. The best way to fix the DBW lag is to buy an AEG










So you want me to be the Guinea pig? lol 
And saying the fix for DBW lag is an AEG is like saying the fix for a slow 2.0 is a vr6 or 1.8t.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Worldestroyer* »_
So you want me to be the Guinea pig? lol 


Pretty much, I was going to be the one for AEG, I got a spare ECU in the states, but am short on cash to payback the guy who has it, and get it shipped and flashed by Jeff at the moment, border crossing is a bitch.


_Quote, originally posted by *Worldestroyer* »_And saying the fix for DBW lag is an AEG is like saying the fix for a slow 2.0 is a vr6 or 1.8t.









Nahh, the fix is only a throttle body away!


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Bump from the dead... because the title of this thread is exactly what my new thread would be. ("Good noob, good noob.")
What's the current consensus? I'm looking for the most sensible option for my '02 AZG, and I've got local access to both GIAC & Unitronic. The cost difference is significant: Unitronic is 50% more! (The difference would pay for my cam.) At the moment, I have done exhaust and a drop-in K&N, with plans for a cam immediately after the chip (or down the road a bit if I drop the extra dough on Unitronic). So what shall I do: GIAC + cam or Unitronic?








Jay-Bee, thanks for all your posted wisdom on the subject... Sounds like you've become pretty frustrated with your ROM error. Resolved yet? Is that a universal issue with the Unitronic tune, would I be safe on my DBW AZG, or were you just uniquely unlucky?








Also, any recent dyno results out there? For the torque gains that Unitronic claims, I'm genuinely tempted to spend the extra $, however I've also been told that all the Stage 1 tunes are essentially the same.


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

So for the AEG engine giac is better than unitronic? or they are the same?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cee-dub* »_
Jay-Bee, thanks for all your posted wisdom on the subject... Sounds like you've become pretty frustrated with your ROM error. Resolved yet? Is that a universal issue with the Unitronic tune, would I be safe on my DBW AZG, or were you just uniquely unlucky?










Just unlucky I guess, I now finally have a fully working version of Vag-Com (Thanks Mike) so I can get this spare ECU I have adapted and swapped in and will be mailing my Unitronic ECU to the HQ, very soon.
DBW should have no issues as it's OBD port loaded.


_Quote, originally posted by *sauron18* »_So for the AEG engine giac is better than unitronic? or they are the same?


No one has really done any back to back testing, i'm sure they are all _similar_ but without seeing ignition and fuel logs compared it's hard to say.


----------

